# New laptop under 45000 in diwali



## a26genius (Sep 27, 2011)

I have zeroed in the following laptops
1. Acer 5755g i5 nvidia 540
2. Toshiba X5316 i5
3. Dell XPS i3
4. Lenovo Z570

I don't know about HP model so you can suggest that also.

My aim is to get a decent laptop with good performance looks are not necessary. A little bit of gaming in racing games like shift, hot pursuit and max payne 3 like games should work nicely. I don't prefer sony. Please write down all the pros and cons of every laptop from your user experiences.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2011)

What else other than casual gaming?45k is lot of money,invest wisely.


----------



## aryan24 (Sep 27, 2011)

Acer seems to be good choice with gt 540 m

Dell XPS @ 45,000 ?? why no go for dell inspiron 2nd generation series ? they are loaded with i5 processor and same graphic card gt 525m?

lenevo..well i have never been their fan


----------



## adnan87 (Sep 27, 2011)

@OP

You may go with dell xps with i3 and gt525m, if you can extend the budget, get i5.

Toshiba is also good, get any user opinion.


----------



## a26genius (Sep 27, 2011)

Invest wisely????????????/
Can you give me some wise options???

Other than casual gaming internet browsing casual video converting a 3-4 hrs battery life would do. it should have enough power to perform well at least for 4-5 years.

Dell XPS i5 is out of my range.

Also looking at the configs in the same price bracket i find lenovo acer toshiba in the range.

You can also suggest asus and hp in this range.

My basic requirements are
2nd gen i5
500GB HDD and more
RAM 4GB and more
Graphic card 1 gb and more
Screen 15.6"

The reason i prefer acer is because of its higher graphics memory


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 27, 2011)

@a26genius
Go for HP Pavilion dv6-6115tx Price 41k
Intel Core i5-2410M 
AMD Radeon HD 6490M (1 GB GDDR5)
4GB RAM

If you can compromise on screen size go for 3016tx - 14" screen
Intel Core i5-2410M 
AMD Radeon HD 6750M (1 GB GDDR5)
4GB RAM


----------



## adnan87 (Sep 27, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @a26genius
> Go for HP Pavilion dv6-6115tx Price 41k
> Intel Core i5-2410M
> AMD Radeon HD 6490M (1 GB GDDR5)
> 4GB RAM



It has the worst gfx card. OP can get better gfx card in that price range.



a26genius said:


> The reason i prefer acer is because of its higher graphics memory



graphics memory more then 1 gb is waste, it won't be utilized, what matters is the no of shaders and the core speed of gfx card.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2011)

a26genius said:


> Invest wisely????????????/
> Can you give me some wise options???
> 
> Other than casual gaming internet browsing casual video converting a 3-4 hrs battery life would do. it should have enough power to perform well at least for 4-5 years.
> ...


There is not a single laptop which wont feel outdated after 2 years.
For your usage pattern(as you mentioned)you donot even need a SB laptop,a c2d can do the job perfectly and some more.
As you are planning to use it for 4-5 years,you priorities should not be only raw specs,but also something which is well built and comes with 3 years of warranty.
Very few consumer laptop will last that long,you should probably look into the business laptops.
And for your budget the options are really not much.
A dv6 or xps is unlikely to last for more than 3 years


----------



## adnan87 (Sep 27, 2011)

@OP

Go for toshiba, its better than acer, lenovo in terms of build quality.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 27, 2011)

The second one or HP DV6 6140TX @ 47000.

i7, 4GB RAM, 500GB HD, 6770M 1GB (Fastest graphic card in India)


----------



## a26genius (Sep 27, 2011)

The reason why i prefer 2 gb graphic card is it won't feel outdated in the long run to play games launched in the the next 2-3 yrs. Also i am getting it at a same cost of a 1 gb graphics card.

I am really worried about hp as i have experiences of those heating up a lot. Also the 2 gb ones come with optimus technology which uses the onboard graphics as and when required.

The prices i collected:-
acer 5755g-43500
toshiba l750-x5316 46000
dell xps 15- 46800
lenovo z570- 44000

no offence to any of the replies.

the cheapest and the best configuration i am getting is in acer.
why not acer???????????????????????

is acer that bad that i should not go for it.

what i want is a reliable laptop with a decent performance.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 27, 2011)

If you want a reliable laptop with decent performance which will last you 4-5 years, then look at the business laptops, like Vostros, ProBooks or ThinkPads.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 27, 2011)

a26genius said:


> The reason why i prefer 2 gb graphic card is it won't feel outdated in the long run to play games launched in the the next 2-3 yrs. Also i am getting it at a same cost of a 1 gb graphics card.


1GB and 2GB has zero performance difference. They are almost same.
2GB version exist just to fool people into paying more.
Explanation
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1497119-post22.html



> Also the 2 gb ones come with optimus technology which uses the onboard graphics as and when required.


Not true. Both version have the tech. Depends on the laptop manufacturer.
BTW Optimus tech is Nvidia's name for switchable graphics. ATI doesn't has a name.


----------



## a26genius (Sep 28, 2011)

So what should i do?????

Just forget about those laptops offering 2 gb graphic cards and concentrate on the ones offering the 1 gb ones with the fastest speed..

On the basis of above thing which is the laptop machine i should go for??????

Also i want is to clear whether i should go for 2nd gen i3 or 2nd gen i5????????

Because if i purchase dell xps 15 i3 i would be getting a nvidia 525M would it be a good deal owing to dell's nice customer care or should i consider other brands with 2nd gen i5.


----------



## aryan24 (Sep 28, 2011)

```
is acer that bad that i should not go for it.

what i want is a reliable laptop with a decent performance.
```

Acer isnt bad, infact its one of the reliable and budget friendly brand in India.

I would definitely recommend acer on any given day.

at the end no lappy is poor else they wont be in business, what matters is how the owner takes care lappy..

you can turn it into garbage can in a year or can make it last for 4-5 years, all depends on how you use it.

There is also other option, business laptops, they are better build than home lappys imo.


----------



## a26genius (Sep 29, 2011)

Should i go with acer 5755g  i5 or are there any other choices in the 1gb graphic caed ones which i can consider??????????

I have considered all the replies and i think that acer 5755g is the best deal for me.Since my budget is strictly 45000 i wcannot beyond that to buy any hp i7 or something like dell xps 15 i5. So if anybody has any other option of any other laptop with a decent graphics card to play nfs shift, hot pursuit, max payne 3. nfs run, nfs shift reloaded, etc please write them down with thwe price you anticipate.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 29, 2011)

Then get the HP DV4-3016TX as mentioned by marvelousprashant.


----------



## AYAN0007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats the price of Acer TimelineX 5830TG ??
differences are it has 1 GB Nvidia 540M
640 HDD
and
3 GB Ram
But battery backup is upto 9 hr

I m also planing to buy a laptop in this diwali but cofused between these two

In kolkata a shop offered me 5755G on 41.5K
So i need to know the price+ o+f 5830TG

plz reply if any 1 know the price and suggest which 1 would be best

Thx


----------



## adnan87 (Oct 12, 2011)

Acer 5830tg is available at 41k. It has better build quality and battery life than 5755g.


----------



## kr_harsha (Oct 13, 2011)

what about asus k53sv sx520v?
Asus K Series K53SV-SX520V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------

